# Keil Hotel, Southend, Argyll



## lost (Jun 3, 2008)

Unfortunately only outside pics of this one. Once I got closer to it, the 'un' dropped as I saw how wrecked it was - I don't think there were any floors left, and all the lower windows were well secured so I neglected to find out...
It's been closed for a mere 18 years, in 1992 the owners got permission to install a pitched roof which might have saved it, but it was never built.
Just before WW2 started, Captain James Taylor, a retired farmer, saw his recently built, 28-bedroomed hotel requisitioned by The Admiralty to be used as a hospital. It wouldn't return to him until 1947, ten years after it was built by these plucky chaps...




















No floors









Bricked up main entrance










Tennis courts


----------



## RedDave (Jun 3, 2008)

I spotted this place on the Secret Scotland site and it looked so inviting, and was just thinking about it this very morning (perhaps I subliminally noticed your report). It looked like a good site to explore.

And now I know it's no longer worth the detour. Thanks for putting up a disappointing exploration if only to save others a repeat of your disappointment.

However, I'm wondering: perhaps the facade is structurally sound? Maybe moot, though, as it's so remote for a hotel that size.


----------



## zimbob (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice one 

I love this kind of Modernist/Deco architecture, grew up in an Deco villa 

Shame it's so far gone, but still an attractive facade.


----------



## lost (Jun 3, 2008)

RedDave said:


> I spotted this place on the Secret Scotland site and it looked so inviting, and was just thinking about it this very morning (perhaps I subliminally noticed your report). It looked like a good site to explore.
> 
> And now I know it's no longer worth the detour. Thanks for putting up a disappointing exploration if only to save others a repeat of your disappointment.
> 
> However, I'm wondering: perhaps the facade is structurally sound? Maybe moot, though, as it's so remote for a hotel that size.



Doing a bit of searching, I found out that it was quite popular in its day, even up to the closure.
I don't know how the facade's doing, casting my untrained eye over it, it looked structurally OK with no cracking or subsidence.


----------



## melvinbmx (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice one, been on a solo mission down south?


----------



## lost (Jun 3, 2008)

It was most unplanned, I got up in the middle of the night and just took off for 3 days because I couldn't be hacked going to work the next day and felt like going somewhere 'different'. No more job though, unsurprisingly.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 3, 2008)

lost said:


> ...No more job though, unsurprisingly.



 I've walked out of many a job, once or twice with a grand flourish, but that has got to be _the_ best reason ever! 
I like the building, btw. Lovely set of photos, too.


----------



## melvinbmx (Jun 3, 2008)

haha, nice one, im out of a job soon too, next week infact where else did you go? sleep in the car again?


----------



## smileysal (Jun 8, 2008)

Really like this. Love the art deco building, and those views from the place are gorgeous. Excellent find Lost, and lovely pics to boot.

Good luck in finding a new job.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Skin ubx (Dec 31, 2008)

Im so glad Ive seen your report on this place, saves me the petrol and trip down the windy roads. Place looks nice but I was thinking that it might be cool inside too.


----------



## Beermonster (Dec 31, 2008)

zimbob said:


> Nice one
> 
> I love this kind of Modernist/Deco architecture, grew up in an Deco villa
> 
> Shame it's so far gone, but still an attractive facade.



Lucky bugger.


----------



## DragonsDen (Feb 27, 2010)

*Keil Hotel Alive Again ???*



zimbob said:


> Nice one
> 
> I love this kind of Modernist/Deco architecture, grew up in an Deco villa
> 
> Shame it's so far gone, but still an attractive facade.



Just a quick update.

As of January 2010 the derelict Keil Hotel has been bought by Southend local Mr Donnie McLean from the previous East Kilbride based Anne Stewart.

Donnie bought Dunaverty Boathouse ruin across the way about fifteen years ago, and made a great job of restoration.

He then bought the adjacent small detached building next to the old Keil Hotel ruin which used to be part of the original hotel complex (the wee building was initially a generator house - the Keil was one of the first buildings to have electricity in the 1930's here; then used as a mortuary). Donnie McLean has graduated from owning the small building at the side to the big hotel itself. As a former owner, I can comment that because of a botched roof job, the leaks rotted the wooden floors. However, the masonary part of the structure is still relatively unscathed so if you look at this as almost a newbuild, Mr McLean is halfway there. Only has the roof, floors and windows to put on and in!

Good luck to him.

Cheers,

DD.


----------



## lost (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the update, will be interesting to see what he makes of it.
Most restorations like this are pretty much 'new builds', building what amounts to another building inside the shell of an old one.


----------

